# Tuscangarder Obituary Thread



## FuckedUp (Apr 26, 2020)

F


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP in F.


----------



## BingBong (Apr 26, 2020)

>light theme
wtf


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 26, 2020)

The loser with 1000 socks.


----------



## oldTireWater (Apr 26, 2020)

Eh, it was a boring gimmick. I hope they're a good poster on their main account.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 26, 2020)

Mods proving once again that they can't handle bantz and are the biggest lolcows on the site.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Apr 26, 2020)

By this time next year I will have to petition a name change.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 26, 2020)

What'd he do, O Light-mode guy?


----------



## byuu (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the greatest injustice of our fascist mods since Corbin's ban.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 26, 2020)

Butbutbut I liked beating up the commie


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 26, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> What'd he do, O Light-mode guy?


Apparently it was socking, and being an annoying sped.


----------



## Hide the Pain Sagman (Apr 26, 2020)

Rip Tuscgender dude may your obvious bait live in memoriam.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Apparently it was socking, and being an annoying sped.



Whose sock was it?


----------



## Revo (Apr 26, 2020)

Now it's time to see a battle between tuscan socks and  boingo socks


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Now it's time to see a battle between tuscan socks and  boingo socks



Tuscan vs Corbin.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Whose sock was it?


He was making a bunch of them. Ride named @ Anime Princess as one of them


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 26, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> This is the greatest injustice of our fascist mods since Corbin's ban.



CDMP could actually contribute something more than "Orange man bad!" and "You're all fascists if you disagree!".

I hope Tuscan uses this opportunity to do something enriching. Like composting in the garden.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Apr 26, 2020)

rip tuscangarder. may you wait in the glorious commie breadline in the sky forever


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

The alt right Kiwi Farms finally caught up to him!

Bye bye.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 26, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> He was making a bunch of them. Ride named @ Anime Princess as one of them


@Amerika First was another one


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The alt right Kiwi Farms finally caught up to him!
> 
> Bye bye.



You should be banned for just being a nîgger. You are the blackest gorilla nigger I have ever met.


----------



## Freya (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Mods proving once again that they can't handle bantz and are the biggest lolcows on the site.


Is being unpopular a bannable offense on here?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 26, 2020)

Freya said:


> Is being unpopular a bannable offense on here?



Yes or mods will just neuter your account like mine when you make them butthurt.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Freya said:


> Is being unpopular a bannable offense on here?



He had a bunch of socks apparently.


----------



## Freya (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He had a bunch of socks apparently.


Who cares?


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> You should be banned for being just being a nîgger.


Leave @The Last Stand alone, we need him so we can say "I'm not racist, I have a black friend"


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 26, 2020)

Such a spirit on that lad. He will be missed for his amusing nonsense.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 26, 2020)

She died too soon, she hadn't even gotten past the 'look it up' phase of commie 'argumentation'.
RIP


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll miss the commie and xir's sperging.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought he was just a gimmicky baitposter, but if he was making socks just to jerk himself off then I guess he really was legitimately brain damaged.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Freya said:


> Who cares?



People with socks are always rețarded drama whores. You _make sure_ to nuke those assholes from orbit.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

Little does he know that being banned was actually a mercy rule. 

If he was halal'd, it'd be worse than a ban.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 26, 2020)

tuscangarder more like transgender


----------



## byuu (Apr 26, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> CDMP could actually contribute something more than "Orange man bad!" and "You're all fascists if you disagree!".


tuscan had a cute hamster though.


----------



## CockPockets (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Apr 26, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> tuscan had a cute hamster though.


She also had chickens.


----------



## Icasaracht (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Freya (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> People with socks are always rețarded drama whores. You _make sure_ to nuke those assholes from orbit.


Yeah you're right, i dont think kiwifarms is obsessively policed enough as it is


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Apr 26, 2020)

rip tuscangarder she never posted titties


----------



## Dude Christmas (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Yes or mods will just neuter your account like mine when you make them butthurt.


Stay mad hoe.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Apr 26, 2020)

Ashy was better, anyway.


----------



## Saxxon (Apr 26, 2020)

Communists just like the system always end up falling.


----------



## BingBong (Apr 26, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> rip tuscangarder she never posted titties


actually, I'm pretty sure she did.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Apr 26, 2020)

BingBong said:


> actually, I'm pretty sure she did.


were the nipples in the shape of a sickle and hammer


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

I think Tuscan was a he despite his assertions.


----------



## BingBong (Apr 26, 2020)

Silver Chariot said:


> were the nipples in the shape of a sickle and hammer


good question. I haven't seen em, I just heard about it.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> rip tuscangarder she never posted man-titties



FTFY



BingBong said:


> actually, I'm pretty sure she did.



Posted some thots, then when Null demanded proof it was theirs, went all 'uwu, I don't post those.'


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 26, 2020)

I will miss there shitty threads in A&N but at least we still got Trump's Chosen.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Apr 26, 2020)

Goodnight, my sweet tankie princess.  May we see you again in the comments section of r/latestagecapitalism.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 26, 2020)

At least she has the good grace to mostly keep herself contained in A&N rather than sling her AIDS all over the fucking site


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP in piss, and Dog sped.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Apr 26, 2020)

"She" was tolerable while sperging out about Ethan Ralph and slightly less so while having that weird contrarian gimmick during the height of the Weeb Wars.

But that's about all "she" wrote.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP Tuscangarder... I never met you, but everyone else made you sound like a bit of a cunt... So... Yeah... S to spit.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Good. Fuck him.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 26, 2020)

I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter approving of it. - Mark Twain

Rot in wormy earth, faggot


----------



## Florence (Apr 26, 2020)

Pargon said:


> At least she has the good grace to mostly keep herself contained in A&N rather than sling her AIDS all over the fucking site


Pretty sure that’s cause she was already banned from everywhere else.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Apr 26, 2020)

Rip Tunacan






You'll never be the queen of my neighborhood


----------



## karz (Apr 26, 2020)

not the greatest poster, but not the worst.
Fat Fs.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP.  I'll miss our feud.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Apr 26, 2020)

The reason for the permaban was for chat ban evasion


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 26, 2020)

i'll miss the immediate and irrational anger in every thread all the time forever. enough posters would take the bait to get some nice salt throughout almost any thread.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 26, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> RIP.  I'll miss our feud.
> 
> View attachment 1255990


Same here. I was hoping for a commie meltdown in one of xir's threads. Disappointing.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Same here. I was hoping for a commie meltdown in one of xir's threads. Disappointing.



She'll be back with a sockpuppet account.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 26, 2020)

But where will I get my chink propaganda from now?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 26, 2020)

JULAY said:


> But where will I get my chink propaganda from now?



Everywhere else


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 26, 2020)

Just in case you're curious, his socks are @RedAntiNationalist, @Goronnn and @AnimePrincess, with @Amerika First being another potential one.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Apr 26, 2020)

Now we wait for someone worse to take his place.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Apr 26, 2020)

Her commie takes were gay and sent nearly every thread into a MATI deathmatch. The sperging was kinda fun tbh.

I wonder how her butt buddy @Arm Pit Cream feels?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP Tuscan... You were like a domesticated pet lolcow to us...


----------



## ManateeHunter (Apr 26, 2020)

B-but whose nonexistent internet boobs am I supposed to thirst over now???


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 26, 2020)

ManateeHunter said:


> B-but whose nonexistent internet boobs am I supposed to thirst over now???


Head to the Deathcow forum, plenty of internet boobs there.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Apr 26, 2020)

If I could say anything even remotely positive about Tuscan, it's that as bad as they were, they weren't nearly as bad as @MrTickles .

They might've been an ungodly annoying, thread derailing sped, but at least they weren't a smug, bootlicking asskisser who thought posting praise about a totalitarian hellhole like China on a stupid internet forum would land them in good graces with the CCP.


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 26, 2020)

Does this count as posting in a tuscangarder thread?


----------



## ManateeHunter (Apr 26, 2020)

I think my biggest offence was misremembering the name as "tuscgander" till now


----------



## Witthel (Apr 26, 2020)

And nothing of value was lost.

Hopefully another less obvious baitposter will take their place.


----------



## Hux (Apr 26, 2020)

Literally who


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Apr 26, 2020)

We never did get nudes.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 26, 2020)

All these people talking about band for socks.
Is this a sandals only establishment?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 26, 2020)

Another victim of CRAPitalism. Fucking fascists!


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 26, 2020)

ManateeHunter said:


> I think my biggest offence was misremembering the name as "tuscgander" till now


Tuscangender, in my case.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

The Real SVP said:


> Tuscangender, in my case.


I thought it was tuscangardener


----------



## GHTD (Apr 26, 2020)

The Real SVP said:


> Tuscangender, in my case.



Tuscangardener.

Also, fuck yes, may you RIPperoni in peace you fucking socialistic narcissist shitbag. Learn to debate without getting mad and rating people autistic because you can't think of anything to say back.


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 26, 2020)

Titanic - My Heart Will Go On (Music Video)
					

Titanic - My Heart Will Go On Music VideoThe Titanic movie to Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On.If you like the video Subscribe, Comment, Share, and like.🎶S...




					www.youtube.com
				




It will be difficult to post in A&H without you, buddy, but we'll have to manage somehow.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I thought it was tuscangardener



She named herself after the vile salad dressing but typoed it.

https://www.fooducate.com/product/T...Dressing/5559E8A9-0C34-B1B5-4263-8099B1AE9B93
https://archive.vn/E7rdT

Also here is a previously unreleased tuscangarder pm


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 26, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> She named herself after the vile salad dressing but typoed it.
> 
> https://www.fooducate.com/product/T...Dressing/5559E8A9-0C34-B1B5-4263-8099B1AE9B93
> https://archive.vn/E7rdT
> ...


Of course the commie would talk about Jews.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Apr 26, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i'll miss the immediate and irrational anger in every thread all the time forever. enough posters would take the bait to get some nice salt throughout almost any thread.


have the farms become so weak that people are taking a wannabe Dynastia's bait? oof


----------



## GHTD (Apr 26, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Of course the commie would talk about Trump's Chosen People.



Commies hate the Jews, but for a whole 'nother reason.

Horseshoe theory.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 26, 2020)

Honestly the mods should've just pulled a KoP and force changed her avatar to Hitler or Goring or something. Or better yet, one of those lolbertard economists like Mises or Friedman.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> Honestly the mods should've just pulled a KoP and force changed her avatar to Hitler or Goring or something. Or better yet, one of those lolbertard economists like Mises or Friedman.



She hates those von Mises to pieces.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 26, 2020)

Silver Chariot said:


> have the farms become so weak that people are taking a wannabe Dynastia's bait? oof



Yes. I'll miss people in A&N sperging out over our token Commie.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 26, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> All these people talking about band for socks.
> Is this a sandals only establishment?


Yea, we got a thing for feet, 'round here. Post some.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

One of them called me the N word and a Nazi. So much for the tolerant left.


----------



## Robert James (Apr 26, 2020)

I mean, was he anoying yes but come on relatively harmless, unless you got some juicy gossip. 

Bring Tuscan Back, we need our resident commie punching bag.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 26, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> I wonder how her butt buddy @Arm Pit Cream feels?


With any luck, it won't matter for long.


----------



## Heckler1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aw man, where am I going to be able to watch people take low energy bait now?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 26, 2020)

Imagine getting banned from KF, holy shit.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 26, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Imagine getting banned from KF, holy shit.



A lot of people only get banned for sockpuppeting/ban evasion, which is something tuscangarder did. They would probably still be around if they hadn't done that.


----------



## Aria (Apr 26, 2020)

Rip commie.

Damn those fascist mods.

I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Apr 26, 2020)

Damn who are we all going to dunk on together now. With our common enemy gone hopefully we don't tear each other apart.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

I miss @Ashy the Angel. He/she was ten times better than Tuscan and @Arm Pit Cream. And that Tickles guy.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Damn who are we all going to dunk on together now. With our common enemy gone hopefully we don't tear each other apart.


Y'all can dump on me. Shit.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 26, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> A lot of people only get banned for sockpuppeting/ban evasion, which is something tuscangarder did. They would probably still be around if they hadn't done that.


I had one interaction with him/her and he was a humourless asshole.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Apr 26, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Damn who are we all going to dunk on together now. With our common enemy gone hopefully we don't tear each other apart.



fuck you you piece of shit

kill yourself



The Last Stand said:


> Y'all can dump on me. Shit.



you too

you a straight busta


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

We'll have to do the heavy dumping then. I'll start. 


Silver Chariot said:


> fuck you you piece of shit
> 
> kill yourself
> 
> ...


I hate you. 



Buster O'Keefe said:


> I had one interaction with him/her and he was a humourless asshole.


You's a legitimate Busta!


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 26, 2020)

The Real SVP said:


> Tuscangender, in my case.


I called it Tuscangender too. I think it's because it set off my troon radar.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 26, 2020)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I called it Tuscangender too. I think it's because it set off my troon radar.


@SelmaHendersen


----------



## Robert James (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Y'all can dump on me. Shit.



Nah, somone else will rise and take tuscans place, we need you around to keep the TDS thread from becoming an Echo chamber.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I miss @Ashy the Angel. He/she was ten times better than Tuscan and @Arm Pit Cream. And that Tickles guy.


The difference is Ashy was actually genuine in what they posted, unlike the others who are clearly trying to bait people, despite the fact that no-one actually falls for their bait.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 26, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> The difference is Ashy was actually genuine in what they posted, unlike the others who are clearly trying to bait people, *despite the fact that no-one actually falls for their bait*.


Since when? I can't remember a single time a dozen users _didn't_ immediately snap it up and start arguing for five pages.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## inexplicable ethos (Apr 26, 2020)

I actually liked Tuscan, though she was joyless most of the time she had some genuinely funny moments and made A&H more fun. F


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 26, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Since when? I can't remember a single time a dozen users _didn't_ immediately snap it up and start arguing for five pages.


Is it really falling for bait if you're just calling the person that attempting to bait a fucking retard? As most of the responses to Tuscan that I saw were either calling them a retard or laughing at them.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 26, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Since when? I can't remember a single time a dozen users _didn't_ immediately snap it up and start arguing for five pages.


A lot of users here will take any bait. Every thread someone would try and fight @Rand /pol/ and every once in awhile someone genuinely tries to argue with @Y2K Baby .


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 26, 2020)

S. Jersh "One Man Holocaust" Moon takes another victim.






Cosmos said:


> A lot of people only get banned for sockpuppeting/ban evasion, which is something tuscangarder did. They would probably still be around if they hadn't done that.


Well of course:


----------



## Heckler1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Is it really falling for bait if you're just calling the person that attempting to bait a fucking exceptional individual? As most of the responses to Tuscan that I saw were either calling them an exceptional individual or laughing at them.


I agree with you to extent, but people seemed to lose their minds and get locked into rabid tism chains whenever Tus said anything.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 26, 2020)

Honestly, I'm gonna miss them. They had a unique talent for taking up the entire attention of the thread.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 26, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> I agree with you to extent, but people seemed to lose their minds and get locked into rabid tism chains whenever Tus said anything.


Which is why gimmick/bait posting gets old pretty quick anyways, at least for the vast majority of users. Not to mention, they keep derailing threads wherever they go.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Apr 26, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> She named herself after the vile salad dressing but typoed it.
> 
> https://www.fooducate.com/product/T...Dressing/5559E8A9-0C34-B1B5-4263-8099B1AE9B93
> https://archive.vn/E7rdT


She's so fucking stupid 

It really does make me euphoric


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2020)

Corbin, @autisticdragonkin, @Wildchild, @Brandobaris, @Leonard F. Shaner, Jr., and any number of cows in their own threads were less worthless than @tuscangarder and I'd bring any of them back first.


----------



## blackmarketbaby (Apr 26, 2020)

I hope it wasn't because I called her a bitch. I was drunk (like usual) but damn that went over well. 

S


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> She named herself after the vile salad dressing but typoed it.
> 
> https://www.fooducate.com/product/T...Dressing/5559E8A9-0C34-B1B5-4263-8099B1AE9B93
> https://archive.vn/E7rdT



Much like her namesake she was a vile mass of soybean oil and polysorbate 60.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Apr 26, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Corbin, @autisticdragonkin, @Wildchild, @Brandobaris, @Leonard F. Shaner, Jr., and any number of cows in their own threads were less worthless than @tuscangarder and I'd bring any of them back first.


I still miss Corbin tbh


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

Tuscamfarder


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 26, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1256123



Well have you?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Tuscamfarder



Fuscantarder.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 26, 2020)

Oy vey, it's anuddah Holodomor.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

What their farts smell like


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahriman said:


> Not to mention, they keep derailing threads wherever they go.


That's the difference between "posting bait" and a "bait poster".


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh yeah, today on they always project:





I have no idea who this is, btw.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 26, 2020)

LOL their account shows they keep logging in.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Apr 26, 2020)

Better dead than red.


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 26, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> LOL their account shows they keep logging in.


Of course, they're getting off on the attention.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Apr 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I thought it was tuscangardener


I originally read it as tuscangander.


Silver Chariot said:


> have the farms become so weak that people are taking a wannabe Dynastia's bait? oof


Tuscan wishes she was as smart as Dyn.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 26, 2020)

@The Last Stand 
I do not believe you are black because internet people have told me that black people are too dumb to engage in civil discourse. 

Only people who have been banned, like @tuscangarder, are eligible for minority status because black people only matter when they have been martyred at the cruel hands of the establishment. Die, mods.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> @The Last Stand
> I do not believe you are black because internet people have told me that black people are too dumb to engage in civil discourse.


I learned from the best. @The Pink Panther is a great resource. 

There's a difference between black people and niggers.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 26, 2020)

Haha fitting. Tuscan was the first, and still the only, user I put on ignore because I got so sick of seeing their awful posts. Only did that like, 2 weeks ago and now: banned.

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 26, 2020)

I log of for a couple hours and tuscan gets banned.
RIP.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Haha fitting. Tuscan was the first, and still the only, user I put on ignore because I got so sick of seeing their awful posts. Only did that like, 2 weeks ago and now: banned.
> 
> Nothing of value was lost.



Only person I have on ignore is Doc Holiday, because she just randomly assumes everyone else is a sock for a dozen famous people. It gets really boring.


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 26, 2020)

Stop using bright theme you nonce.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Only person I have on ignore is Doc Holiday, because she just randomly assumes everyone else is a sock for a dozen famous people. It gets really boring.


We should have a Worst Kiwi 2020 award ceremony. Everybody express which Kiwi has the worst traits, posts, etc.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> LOL their account shows they keep logging in.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7meFOWOdw0




Your browser is not able to display this video.




“No-one would have believed, in the first years of the twenty-first century, that Kiwi affairs were being watched from the lightless subbasement of tuscan's parents. No-one could have dreamed that we were being scrutinized, as someone with a microscope studies creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water. Few men even considered the possibility of Bernie/AOC 2020. And yet, across the gulf of the Internet, minds immeasurably more autistic than ours regarded this thread through lilac asymmetric bangs and problem glasses, and slowly and surely, they drew their plans against us…”


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Tuscan was already one of the worst posters on here, but now ze's making socks to suck zerself off?

F for faggot


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 26, 2020)

OBLIGATORY:


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XxYwWg7F8I
		

rest in piss commie


----------



## Pinot Pierrot (Apr 26, 2020)

F to the little commie that thought they could.

I was honestly curious about @tuscangarder's future plans until the ban cut them short.  Felt that they were beginning to expand operations beyond just trolling by negrating people who weren't even taking the bait.  Not that it ultimately matters; grass grows, the sun shines, and a new autist finds their way into the Articles and News section to wreak havoc.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAsGuWmXLVw




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I learned from the best. @The Pink Panther is a great resource.
> 
> There's a difference between black people and niggas.


You're hardly any darker than an Italian: cut the shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 26, 2020)

lol owned


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 26, 2020)

Freikorps Voran!









						Sing with Karl - Freikorps Voran! [German WW I Post War Song][+English Translation]
					

Melody/ Lyric: Unknown (1919-1921) Singer and Guitar: Karl Sternau Freikorps voran - die Grenze brennt! Deutschland ist in Not. Freikorps voran - die Grenze ...




					www.youtube.com
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GHTD (Apr 26, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Tuscan was already one of the worst posters on here, but now ze's making socks to suck zerself off?
> 
> F for faggot



First it was Hell0, then BoingoTango, now Tuscan making alts? Lmao.


----------



## Nephi (Apr 26, 2020)

Rest in piss elitist commie vegan


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinot Pierrot said:


> F to the little commie that thought they could.
> 
> I was honestly curious about @tuscangarder's future plans until the ban cut them short.  Felt that they were beginning to expand operations beyond just trolling by negrating people who weren't even taking the bait.  Not that it ultimately matters; grass grows, the sun shines, and a new autist finds their way into the Articles and News section to wreak havoc.



At this point Articles and News is a more autistic containment board than the Entersphere was.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 26, 2020)

About fucking time. God I was tired of that sperg.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 26, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Stay mad hoe.



Completely reasonable thing to be mad about. But your hate boner against me is just autistic.


----------



## Ashen One (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinot Pierrot said:


> Not that it ultimately matters; grass grows, the sun shines, and a new autist finds their way into the Articles and News section to wreak havoc.


Yeah, honestly. I have no feelings one way or another that tuscangarder (I could swear it was gardener) got banned because depite their posts being prime 'tism material they weren't _that_ annoying. What was annoying was people taking the *very obvious low effort bait* without fail, every thread. And they'll still do it, just the shitty bait will come from someone else.

F toucangender. In the end you failed so it seems you weren't _REAL _communism like you wanted .


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> At this point Articles and News is a more autistic containment board than the Entersphere was.



If you come into a thread and immediately start talking down to everyone, people are going to be assholes to you. There's always going to be pol-tards, but I don't feel like any board on here is particularly bad. You just have to accept people can disagree with you and not be awful human beings.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 26, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Is it really falling for bait if you're just calling the person that attempting to bait a fucking exceptional individual? As most of the responses to Tuscan that I saw were either calling them an exceptional individual or laughing at them.


The majority of responses was nearly always unironic in my experience. You'd have one or two posters expressing their disbelief at people falling for obvious bait, but they'd be drowned out by people trying to dunk on the Commie strawman with Facts and Logic, or just straight up going full MOTI.

And yeah, responding to bait ever means you fell for it, no matter how you try to rationalize it. There are no bad (you)s to a troll.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 26, 2020)

Guys like Tuscangarder(put me down for yet another person here who thought that name was Tuscangardener)and Arm Pit Cream are simply nothing in comparison to posters like Dynastia and Ron/pol/(rip), people may like taking bait, true enough. However, the quality of the bait put forward by Tuscan was very poor, and so many people seriously responding to it actually annoyed me a bit. Dyn knows how to rile people up though, and so did Ron/pol/ when he still actively posted here.

Still though, I'm going to miss that little commie cocksucker, RIP, Tuscan.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> There's a difference between black people and niggas.


You're proof that there isn't.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> We should have a Worst Kiwi 2020 award ceremony. Everybody express which Kiwi has the worst traits, posts, etc.


You.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Apr 26, 2020)

It was pretty annoying how much attention they got despite the bait the posted all the time being the most low effort stuff ever. Probably would have had less of an issue with them if they weren’t posting it so often.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't care what the intent behind the account was it was a near flawless replica of commie twitter complete with bizarre sources, passive agressive attitude and repeated self owns. Obviously it was the wrong fit for this site but I can't deny being curious about what crazy article they were going to post next.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 26, 2020)

Frankly I'm amazed he lasted this long without getting halal'd.


----------



## Gynn (Apr 26, 2020)

Hopefully we'll get to see the analytics for the resulting drop in Autism, Dumb, and Late reactions.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 26, 2020)

TUSCANAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> We should have a Worst Kiwi 2020 award ceremony. Everybody express which Kiwi has the worst traits, posts, etc.


I think me and rand /pol/ won that shit back in 2018


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 26, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Honestly, I'm gonna miss them. They had a unique talent for taking up the entire attention of the thread.


Big deal.

Walk into grand central station and take a big shit in the middle of the entrance floor and then slide around in it. You'll attract all the attention in the room but it doesn't mean you're talented.

I wont miss him.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Apr 26, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Frankly I'm amazed he lasted this long without getting halal'd.


The boobies should've been an instant red flag.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> We should have a Worst Kiwi 2020 award ceremony. Everybody express which Kiwi has the worst traits, posts, etc.


Tuscan might have been an annoyance, but you're poison. You've racked up internet points with milquetoast takes in thousands of threads, and you've done so with destructive motives. If you had your way, the Farms would be a wholly-owned subsidiary of Reddit Inc.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2020)

seetheth copeth dilateth

Once a Metokur fag turned A&H commiefag. Rest in shit.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> You've racked up internet points with milquetoast takes in thousands of threads, and *you've done so with destructive motives*.



I don't understand. He is pretty normmie, but I don't think he's destructive.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 26, 2020)

I always read his name as "tuscangardner"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I don't understand. He is pretty normmie, but I don't think he's destructive.


He's Reddit scum.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> Tuscan might have been an annoyance, but you're poison. You've racked up internet points with milquetoast takes in thousands of threads, and you've done so with destructive motives. If you had your way, the Farms would be a wholly-owned subsidiary of Reddit Inc.


>Calls me destructive on the Farms
>Joined at the end of 2019
>Okay then.
>Milquetoast poison


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> >Calls me destructive on the Farms
> >Joined at the end of 2019
> >Okay then.
> >Milquetoast poison


Shut the fuck up, subhuman. 
I joined before you so I can call you out for being a sorry sack of ape shit.
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE
APE


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> He's Reddit scum.



Aren't you mad because he won't fuck you?


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Apr 26, 2020)

Plasmapheresis said:


> I still miss Corbin tbh


I do too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Aren't you mad because he won't fuck you?


Who would want to fuck a monkey?


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Apr 26, 2020)

Gynn said:


> Hopefully we'll get to see the analytics for the resulting drop in Autism, Dumb, and Late reactions.



Actually one thing I thought was funny about Tuscan was that she was, for a spergy bait poster, relatively reticent with the negative ratings. Usually it was "Autistic" ratings for everyone in the thread, instead of @Arm Pit Cream for example who hands out "Dumb" ratings like they're pronoun badges at a DSA convention. It was kind of cute how Tuscan was considerate of others' precious internet points.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Apr 26, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> and you've done so with destructive motives.


It can be cringy at times but calling it destructive is a little bit of an outreach.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the sort of faggy dramedy that brings out the goon in people. Godspeed.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2020)

Synthetic Smug said:


> This is the sort of faggy dramedy that brings out the goon in people. Godspeed.


Shut up.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 26, 2020)

inexplicable ethos said:


> Actually one thing I thought was funny about Tuscan was that she was, for a spergy bait poster, relatively reticent with the negative ratings. Usually it was "Autistic" ratings for everyone in the thread, instead of @Arm Pit Cream for example who hands out "Dumb" ratings like they're pronoun badges at a DSA convention. It was kind of cute how Tuscan was considerate of others' precious internet points.


If you were aggressively facetious they just kind of ignored you. Plus there were tons of threads you'd expect to be neg bombed by Tuscan that weren't. They knew their territory and stuck to it. I'll take a screaming in your face retarded Tuscan thread over some of the limp wristed "take this trumpists" shit I see get posted in A&N.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 27, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> If you were aggressively facetious they just kind of ignored you. Plus there were tons of threads you'd expect to be neg bombed by Tuscan that weren't. They knew their territory and stuck to it. I'll take a screaming in your face exceptional Tuscan thread over some of the limp wristed "take this trumpists" shit I see get posted in A&N.


Lol, Trump-faggot.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Lol, Trump-faggot.


Does this mean I can't make the libtard list? Did I just fuck myself?


----------



## PlasticOwls (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Shut up.



Got em boss babee


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 27, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> If you had your way, the Farms would be a wholly-owned subsidiary of Reddit Inc.


Welcome to the colorful world of upcummies. There's always someone who'll take them seriously.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Who would want to fuck a monkey?


Please stop perpetuating the forced meme that @The Last Stand is black.






			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_yellow


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 27, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Please stop perpetuating the forced meme that @The Last Stand is black.
> View attachment 1256650
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_yellow


He can be a yellow monkey.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> He can be a yellow monkey.


----------



## millais (Apr 27, 2020)

Who will be leader of Red Gang now?


----------



## MaleTears (Apr 27, 2020)

wtf I love tech censorship now


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> Yes. I'll miss people in A&N sperging out over our token Commie.


I actually liked him even though he was completely bonkers at times.


Shield Breaker said:


> Oh yeah, today on they always project:
> View attachment 1256164
> 
> I have no idea who this is, btw.


He was an underaged poster that got pissed off and used to argue nonstop with this one China number one shill.

Edit:
The fag he always argued with.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> He's Reddit scum.



Reddit is awesome.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 27, 2020)

Lol rest in piss Tuscan and her fifty alts. Unfunny faggot autist


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Who would want to fuck a monkey?


Uhhh, the guy who got AIDS from doing it.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 27, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Uhhh, the guy who got AIDS from doing it.



That flight attendant? Afaik he got it from someone else who fucked monkeys


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll never forget how Tuscangarder just left behind her friend @Icasaracht. The rude commie bitch- I thought this was supposed to be _our _ban?

In ode to their friendship, a blast to the past...

When @Icasaracht did this nails on chalkboard peice...




Your browser is not able to display this video.








						Ode to Tuscangarder.
					

🌠Here's a song dedicated to @tuscangarder!🐬 (Username cut short for rhythm, like @Kamov Ka-52's brain.)




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Kane Lives (Apr 27, 2020)

Ashy was a better commie anyway.


----------



## Revo (Apr 27, 2020)

I will never forget the moment where tuscan got chat banned and null went full _NO E-GIRLS_ in the chat in the same time.


Wendy_Carter said:


> View attachment 1140805
> View attachment 1140806
> View attachment 1140807
> View attachment 1140808
> ...


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 27, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I will never forget the moment where tuscan got chat banned and null went full _NO E-GIRLS_ in the chat in the same time.


Fuckin' patrolled.


----------



## ufukiniggas (Apr 27, 2020)

dinoman said:


> About fucking time. God I was tired of that sperg.



Their bait was weak, but any unwanted attention made they sperg out - and I'm easily amused by spergouts.

F.

Also, never did get to see them titties. Null was right to ban them.


----------



## Nick Gars (Apr 27, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Haha fitting. Tuscan was the first, and still the only, user I put on ignore because I got so sick of seeing their awful posts. Only did that like, 2 weeks ago and now: banned.
> 
> Nothing of value was lost.


Same. I can put up with a lot of inane shit, but that derailing gimmick posting shit got old almost immediately.

Rest in piss.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuscan may be gone but from the looks of this thread they will live in your heads rent free for a long time.


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 27, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Tuscan may be gone but from the looks of this thread they will live in your heads rent free for a long time.


Only for as long as shitting on him in his absence amuses me.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 27, 2020)

Show of hands for everyone who was converted to communist thanks to Tuscan's antics:


----------



## Occam's Spork (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuscantarder would have been a better troll account if they ever actually tried to stand for anything they initially stood for instead of posting obvious low quality bait, then just being elitist and condescending. That's why everyone misses Ashy, he was annoying to begin with, but at least he knew what he stood for. Tuscan would flip around to whatever they thought would piss people off the most. 

While accounts like that can be amusing, they wear out very fast, and I'm glad that idiot is gone till the inevitable rereg, and I'm glad I got to piss them off in response to all their shitty threads. 

Rest in piss, etc.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 27, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Show of hands for everyone who was converted to communist thanks to Tuscan's antics:



I became Nazbol, does that count?


----------



## Munchingonfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> LOL their account shows they keep logging in.



Without the attention he's going to make like a commie and starve to death.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 27, 2020)

Even just spending time with one account on this website is stupid, how much does your life have to suck if you waste enough of it multi-accounting on Kiwifarms of all places?
Well, whatever, one gimmick-shitposter-Dynastia-wannabe less to fag up the place.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 27, 2020)

Meh, I'll agree his act was getting old.   

Good riddance IMHO


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 27, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Show of hands for everyone who was converted to communist thanks to Tuscan's antics:



Idfw communism but our ideological differences never got in the way of our friendship


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 27, 2020)

Very strange definition of 'bait posting' going on here. Seems like if you start a thread for the express purpose of having people shit on you it should be called something like 'Allocoprophagic posting'.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 27, 2020)

R I P MY NIGGER TUSCAN


----------



## Aria (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 27, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> View attachment 1258028



Only one point of contention; I'm pretty sure Ashy yiffed himself to death after Bernie lost, and didn't walk off into the sunset.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 28, 2020)

Eh, comedy is subjective, but I actually thought "she" was a funny enough troll. And I say that as someone who fell for their trolling before. Still, fuck all that commie shit.

Like everyone else has already said, I was never convinced that "she" was a true and honest female... But to be honest, if they actually *were* a female, I'm more impressed. Women are almost never funny.

Also, I'm still not convinced that @Arm Pit Cream isn't a sock.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Eh, comedy is subjective, but I actually thought "she" was a funny enough troll. And I say that as someone who fell for their trolling before. Still, fuck all that commie shit.
> 
> Like everyone else has already said, I was never convinced that "she" was a true and honest female... But to be honest, if they actually *were* a female, I'm more impressed. Women are almost never funny.
> 
> Also, I'm still not convinced that @Arm Pit Cream isn't a sock.


@Arm Pit Cream can be a shit but he's nowhere near bad enough to be a tuscan sock. Could be a Boingo sock and even that's a stretch.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Eh, comedy is subjective, but I actually thought "she" was a funny enough troll. And I say that as someone who fell for their trolling before. Still, fuck all that commie shit.
> 
> Like everyone else has already said, I was never convinced that "she" was a true and honest female... But to be honest, if they actually *were* a female, I'm more impressed. Women are almost never funny.
> 
> Also, I'm still not convinced that @Arm Pit Cream isn't a sock.



Nah, tuscangarder is too rețarded to change behavior when they post, so they aren't APC. They're @Amerika First currently.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 28, 2020)

No Exit said:


> @Arm Pit Cream can be a shit but he's nowhere near bad enough to be a tuscan sock. Could be a Boingo sock and even that's a stretch.



I can handle a few idiots here and there. But toucangender was a special case that just devolved into being an unfunny loser.



Shield Breaker said:


> Nah, tuscangarder is too rețarded to change behavior when they post, so they aren't APC. They're @Amerika First currently.



So now she's going to come back so she can make trolling great again be an obnoxious alt-right incel fag.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 28, 2020)

Funny how @Amerika First first logged in since February soon after @tuscangarder got banned.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Nah, tuscangarder is too rețarded to change behavior when they post, so they aren't APC. They're @Amerika First currently.


-shrug- maybe.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> -shrug- maybe.



"Communists are obnoxious faggots!"

"Hold my beer."


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> -shrug- maybe.



It was listed as a probable alt earlier in the thread, and as soon as they log in,  they ran here and started gimmick posting in A&N. The guy is one of the biggest dumbasses when it comes to socking. @Bryan Dunn is better at it than this rețard.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 28, 2020)

@Amerika First


Shield Breaker said:


> It was listed as a probable alt earlier in the thread, and as soon as they log in,  they ran here and started gimmick posting in A&N. The guy is one of the biggest dumbasses when it comes to socking. @Bryan Dunn is better at it than this rețard.


I read all that, so I know I'm not the only one who had that notion. I also know I'm not the only one to get multiple negrates from both @tuscangarder and @Arm Pit Cream within minutes of eachother multiple times over. 

Also @Arm Pit Cream I used to think you were funny Tuscan.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> @Amerika First
> 
> I read all that, so I know I'm not the only one who had that notion. I also know I'm not the only one to get multiple negrates from both @tuscangarder and @Arm Pit Cream within minutes of eachother multiple times over.
> 
> Also @Arm Pit Cream I used to think you were funny Tuscan.



So you do know what the "APC" I mentioned on your profile was after all.... RIP, I was jealous of the rock I thought you were living under.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 28, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> So you do know what the "APC" I mentioned on your profile was after all.... RIP, I was jealous of the rock I thought you were living under.


I didn't put 2 and 2 together until now, sorry about that. You should have just said @Arm Pit Cream haha.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Apr 28, 2020)

Rest in piss.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Apr 28, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> View attachment 1258563
> 
> Funny how @Amerika First first logged in since February soon after @tuscangarder got banned.



He had a similar styled avatar that tuscan has currently


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 28, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> I think me and rand /pol/ won that shit back in 2018


Bryan Dunn would probably win if you put it to a vote.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks like @Rice Is Ready got the banhammer. Of the suspected socks of tuscan, only @Amerika First survives. Well, unless you think @Arm Pit Cream is a sock.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Apr 28, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Mods proving once again that they can't handle bantz and are the biggest lolcows on the site.



Holy shit you actually got banned for this post. This is fucking hilarious


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 28, 2020)

I want all posts from cow accounts to be rerouted to a single thread no matter where they attempt to post.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> The chat ban was for his own good to be honest. I'm not sure who all his alternate accounts are, but before this account was banned from the chat, he would literally sit in there 24/7, talking to anyone and everyone would would listen. One time, I remember seeing him chatting early one morning, and again seeing him later the following night, he had been there the entire time and was saying things like, "I haven't been to sleep in three days."
> 
> I think of all the losers featured on this website, many users included, he was truly a loser. This was fascinating to me. He was also a virulent racist who would attack foreigners and minorities whenever they made it known that's what they were in the chat.
> 
> A very weird and lonely man, I can understand why it was important that he make so many sockpuppets. This site, sadly, is all he seems to have in life for social interaction.



Maybe Null should issue a Cease and Desist to solve the problem



Bryan Dunn said:


> Holy shit you actually got banned for this post. This is fucking hilarious



Oh, wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 28, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> The chat ban was for his own good to be honest. I'm not sure who all his alternate accounts are, but before this account was banned from the chat, he would literally sit in there 24/7, talking to anyone and everyone would would listen. One time, I remember seeing him chatting early one morning, and again seeing him later the following night, he had been there the entire time and was saying things like, "I haven't been to sleep in three days."
> 
> I think of all the losers featured on this website, many users included, he was truly a loser. This was fascinating to me. He was also a virulent racist who would attack foreigners and minorities whenever they made it known that's what they were in the chat.
> 
> A very weird and lonely man, I can understand why it was important that he make so many sockpuppets. This site, sadly, is all he seems to have in life for social interaction.


I was never in chat so it makes the communist thing look heaps suss.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Looks like @Rice Is Ready got the banhammer. Of the suspected socks of tuscan, only @Amerika First survives. Well, unless you think @Arm Pit Cream is a sock.



The helicopters are running non stop flights today.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 28, 2020)

The only thing worse than a commie is a fake commie.  F for Tuscangarder you were the best worst fake commie.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 28, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> The helicopters are running non stop flights today.
> 
> View attachment 1259167


WOMP WOMP.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2020)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Holy shit you actually got banned for this post. This is fucking hilarious



Supposedly the reason was a "gore" avatar that wasn't.  I think that was actually pretextual as nobody liked would have gotten the boot for that.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I think that was actually pretextual as nobody liked would have gotten the boot for that.


DURR HURR I CAN'T WRITE SENTENCES PROPERLY
TOO BUSY EATING KFC TO LOOK AT SCREEN
ME MAKE SNETENCES THAT NO WORK 
HURRR
I;M FAT, HEHEHERR


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 28, 2020)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Holy shit you actually got banned for this post. This is fucking hilarious


Actually, I think he was banned for having gore as an avatar.

He'd been doing a lot to piss off the mods and this latest stunt put him over the edge.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Supposedly the reason was a "gore" avatar that wasn't.  I think that was actually pretextual as nobody liked would have gotten the boot for that.



Along with constant sperging, like making a thread calling another poster a pedophile due to a chat joke.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Supposedly the reason was a "gore" avatar that wasn't.  I think that was actually pretextual as nobody liked would have gotten the boot for that.





dinoman said:


> Actually, I think he was banned for having gore as an avatar.
> 
> He'd been doing a lot to piss off the mods and this latest stunt put him over the edge.





Shield Breaker said:


> Along with constant sperging, like making a thread calling another poster a pedophile due to a chat joke.


lmao, here's a post of his from last week:


Rice Is Ready said:


> I've been here for a pretty long time and the butthurt mods have taken away the ability to reply to posts on my profile, then it was sending DMs (don't know why because I've never sent one in the first place), and now most recently tonight I can't react to posts. No notification stating a reason why or anything. So I would disagree with this statement.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Nah, tuscangarder is too rețarded to change behavior when they post, so they aren't APC.



Yeah you're not convincing me if_ that's _your only proof.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 28, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> lmao, here's a post of his from last week:


Yep, I saw that one. I remember thinking ' what did he do to deserve that'.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 28, 2020)

Thread soundtrack.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 28, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> lmao, here's a post of his from last week:


I liked him back when he had thick Asian chicks as his avatars and I just ignored the contents of his posts in favor of looking at said avatars


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 28, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I will never forget the moment where tuscan got chat banned and null went full _NO E-GIRLS_ in the chat in the same time.


>Null declares no-girls in chat
>Still allows @Wendy_Carter to post

smh favoritism


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Yeah you're not convincing me if_ that's _your only proof.



>tuscan returns under a right-wing gimmick. 
>ACP starts posting articles with Right-leaning slants.

Maybe you're on to something.


----------



## Icasaracht (Apr 28, 2020)

_It's all about the journey, not the destination._


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Supposedly the reason was a "gore" avatar that wasn't.  I think that was actually pretextual as nobody liked would have gotten the boot for that.





Y2K Baby said:


> DURR HURR I CAN'T WRITE SENTENCES PROPERLY
> TOO BUSY EATING KFC TO LOOK AT SCREEN
> ME MAKE SNETENCES THAT NO WORK
> HURRR
> I;M FAT, HEHEHERR



There's nothing wrong with that sentence if you know what pretextual means


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> There's nothing wrong with that sentence if you know what pretextual means


That sounds like libtard talk to me.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

No Exit said:


> That sounds like libtard talk to me.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> View attachment 1259853


I'd get that tattoo unironically, and I'm not even American.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 28, 2020)

No Exit said:


> I'd get that tattoo unironically, and I'm not even American.



The difference between Americans and fucking Eurotrash is that Americans have a sense of humor about this sort of thing. Also, they're allowed to say 'faggot' without getting locked up for a hate crime.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 28, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> The difference between Americans and fucking Eurotrash is that Americans have a sense of humor about this sort of thing. Also, they're allowed to say 'faggot' without getting locked up for a hate crime.


It's just sad you would have to worry about saying the word faggot.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 29, 2020)

What a twist


----------



## KiwiJoe (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know if A&N will be better as a result of this.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 29, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> I don't know if A&N will be better as a result of this.


"Slightly less awful" != "better".
We'll always have CatParty, bless them, posting the hottest bait articles from all over the left/liberal sphere.
What would I do without a daily reminder how GooberGloop is the most important event in the Culture War while at the same time games are shit, gamers are dead, and GoobyGroyp was an irrelevant backlash from whiny impotent pissbabies?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> There's nothing wrong with that sentence if you know what pretextual means


Presexual would have made the sentence more entertaining.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 29, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> He's a Nazi, just like us. But being a fake communist contrarian will guarantee more attention than just another Nazi. Remember, it doesn't matter if the attention is negative. Lonely, sad nerds don't care, they just want some form of human company for a change.


Not a Nazi, I'm hoping you just mean the standard hyperbolic usage of leftists.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Apr 29, 2020)

Say bye to @TitoBurrito lmao


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 29, 2020)

Shady Attorney said:


> Say bye to @TitoBurrito lmao



Waves of tuscan socks continue to assault the Farms ramparts, like the orcs in Orc Attack


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 29, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Waves of tuscan socks continue to assault the Farms ramparts, like the orcs in Orc Attack


I'd rather take a billion orcs than these commies.


----------



## KiwiJoe (Apr 29, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Waves of Tuscan's asiatic hordes continue to assault the Farms ramparts, like the orcs in Orc Attack


FTFY.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 30, 2020)

@Stary Szor makes six alts, I believe.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Waves of tuscan socks continue to assault the Farms ramparts, like the orcs in Orc Attack



Instead of a bloodcurdling WAAAAAAAAAAAGH it's more like a petulant EEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 1, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @Stary Szor makes six alts, I believe.



Lmao are you serious 
Why is she so desperate


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 1, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Lmao are you serious
> Why is she so desperate


He's starving to death without being here to eat all the shit we dump on him.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 1, 2020)

God finally. Their commie posting was some low energy shit. We need better ones.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (May 1, 2020)

That's really odd.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 1, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> God finally. Their commie posting was some low energy shit. We need better ones.


"Make commie baitposting great again!"


----------



## Shady Attorney (May 1, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @Stary Szor makes six alts, I believe.


Then @Paratroeper makes seven


----------



## Begemot (May 1, 2020)

Shady Attorney said:


> Then @Paratroeper makes seven


How many socks does this Troon white supremacist cunt have? If we do an audit will we find zir is here like an infectious disease?


----------



## Haramburger (May 1, 2020)

KF is a great community but tuscancooking definitely over-participated. You don't need to post in every thread on A&H, daily, multiple times per thread. He let his spaghetti spill hourly, when it should be no more than once a month at best. If you need that much attention build a social media audience, a forum's not the place for it(unless you're a mod on ResetEra and can inflict yourself upon others)
RIP in agit-prop, toucandandy


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 2, 2020)

Is this the true end of Tuscan? Or will he eternally wander KF? Maybe he lives in all of us, that's why he can make accounts day after day.


----------



## No Exit (May 2, 2020)

There's just something about KF that creates psycho Stockholm syndrome users out of shitty trolls.

Socking, especially to evade chat bans of all things, will always be super gay and anyone who does this should honestly kill themselves.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 2, 2020)

I miss Ron /pol/


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 2, 2020)

No Exit said:


> There's just something about KF that creates psycho Stockholm syndrome users out of shitty trolls.
> 
> Socking, especially to evade chat bans of all things, will always be super gay and anyone who does this should honestly kill themselves.


The thing is that Tuscan 'exploited' A&N threads (which naturally, by nature of most A&N threads being about politics, they tend to generate a lot of politisperging and drama.) for tard cum. All that Tuscan ever needed to do was just to make a thread or even just show up in one and almost instantly drama is created with people taking his bait. Even I was guilty of that as well with his Amerika First alt in the Nick Fuentes thread.

Kiwifarms is a site about entertainment and laughing at people. Maybe Tuscan's preferred form of tard cum was trying to rile up other KF users in political 'debates', news threads, etc.

If anything I'm actually surprised it took this long for Tuscan to get banned.

I never really had much of an opinion of Tuscan once I learned his 'gimmick' but he is a fascinating specimen that only A&N could've created.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 4, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> The thing is that Tuscan 'exploited' A&N threads (which naturally, by nature of most A&N threads being about politics, they tend to generate a lot of politisperging and drama.) for tard cum. All that Tuscan ever needed to do was just to make a thread or even just show up in one and almost instantly drama is created with people taking his bait. Even I was guilty of that as well with his Amerika First alt in the Nick Fuentes thread.
> 
> Kiwifarms is a site about entertainment and laughing at people. Maybe Tuscan's preferred form of tard cum was trying to rile up other KF users in political 'debates', news threads, etc.
> 
> ...



Frame and hang this post on the wall tbh


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> The thing is that Tuscan 'exploited' A&N threads (which naturally, by nature of most A&N threads being about politics, they tend to generate a lot of politisperging and drama.) for tard cum. All that Tuscan ever needed to do was just to make a thread or even just show up in one and almost instantly drama is created with people taking his bait.



It was never an amusing improvement to the thread, though.  It was just sperging all around.


----------



## MaleTears (May 6, 2020)

Don't you guys know that by banning tuscan you create a streissand effect and now all of kiwifarms will be converted to his communist ways


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 7, 2020)

Wonder what she'll have to do for Null to be let back in. 

Probably a mukbang.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 7, 2020)

lol good. He was a dumb nazi.

He wasn't wrong about Canadians though, Day of the Rake when?


----------



## RichardMongler (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Begemot (May 8, 2020)

Coldgrip said:


> lol good. He was a dumb nazi.
> 
> He wasn't wrong about Canadians though, Day of the Rake when?


Was zir trying to get others to hate commies by bring a petulant stereotype of a tankie brat?


----------



## Coldgrip (May 8, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Was zir trying to get others to hate commies by bring a petulant stereotype of a tankie brat?


So he pretended to be a commie so other would hate them, thus owning the commies?

Was he the hero we needed all along?


----------



## Ahriman (May 10, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> Is this the true end of Tuscan? Or will he eternally wander KF? Maybe he lives in all of us, that's why he can make accounts day after day.







			https://kiwifarms.net/members/dr-johanaspergers.55090/
		


_Guess who's back!_


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 10, 2020)

Oh you HAVE to be shitting me.


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 10, 2020)

Ahriman said:


> View attachment 1284865
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/members/dr-johanaspergers.55090/
> ...


Glancing at his latest posts, and seeing that he isn't banned yet for over a week since he started, it seems like he improved or its a different person who has taken the aesthetic of Tuscan.

I don't know much about the PPP/Dick Show/Rekeita Law/etc. drama (it doesn't interest me since I barely know any of them) but it seems like he's actually kinda productive these days and isn't commie-baiting as much. So good for him I guess.


----------



## Ahriman (May 11, 2020)

Really makes you think.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 11, 2020)

So is Tuscan trying the "annoying r3tard stoner philosopher" schtick now?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 11, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/members/adderaladmiral.55362/
		


Aaaaaaaand say bye to another alt. What's the tally


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 11, 2020)

jellycar said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/members/adderaladmiral.55362/
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand say bye to another alt. What's the tally


Well that was anticlimactic.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 11, 2020)

If there's anyone here who seriously thinks Tuscan is some kind of "master epin tr00l genius" I want you to look at this shitfest-parade of obvious fucking alts and tell me with a straight face that this is some kind of master epin tr00l plan


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 11, 2020)

At this point I guess we'll have to live with it. The autism is just too strong.
When Kiwifarms inevitably gets shut down after Josh is killed under mysterious circumstances despite being a loyal ally of Israel, only then the Tuscan curse will spread to all of the internets and from there, well, its as bad as what you think.


----------



## Begemot (May 11, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> At this point I guess we'll have to live with it. The autism is just too strong.
> When Kiwifarms inevitably gets shut down after Josh is killed under mysterious circumstances despite being a loyal ally of Israel, only then the Tuscan curse will spread to all of the internets and from there, well, its as bad as what you think.


What...what if Tuscan infects us all? What if Tuscan is merely an aspect of the divine, an autistic broken aspect, an emanation, a saint sent by God to test us all..


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 11, 2020)

Dear Kiwis, your comments helped me gain a new appreciation for the late Tuscan.

Truly, he was Commie Jesus, who went to Gulag for our sins. He deserves a grand monument on the Red Square, beside Lenin's Mausoleum. Never shall we get to witness His Greatness again, for we are unworthy. Tuscan lived, Tuscan lives, Tuscan will live!

Покойся с миром, дорогой товарищ.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 11, 2020)

jellycar said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/members/adderaladmiral.55362/
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand say bye to another alt. What's the tally



How many multiple personalities does this idiot have?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (May 11, 2020)

rip in pepperoni, mighty tunacan


----------



## Slimy Time (May 11, 2020)

Explains lack of crapped up threads. More annoying than funny.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 19, 2020)

Did she give up or is she still around?


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 19, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Did she give up or is she still around?


She lives in all of us.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 19, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Did she give up or is she still around?



Still has her @Arm Pit Cream sock account sperging away. Anytime someone was dunking on Tuscan, she was right there in moments negrating them. Any post Tuscan made, she was right there in moments up his ass. Not hard to put two and two together.


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 20, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Still has her @Arm Pit Cream sock account sperging away. Anytime someone was dunking on Tuscan, she was right there in moments negrating them. Any post Tuscan made, she was right there in moments up his ass. Not hard to put two and two together.


It is indeed strange how fast they reply and respond to each other back when Tuscan was at his prime.

However I don't really think the two are actually the same person. If it was true, then at this point APC would've been banned as well, yet unlike Tuscan, at least APC contributes to the site more better than Tuscan ever did even if you don't agree with everything he says or does. I think the whole neg rating any post that makes fun of Tuscan is just part of APC's 'anti status quo' thing much like how APC doesn't follow the Trump-liking and 'own da libs' status quo that's common in A&N. He's just that kind of person, and its already well known he neg rates a lot, its kinda his trademark. 

No one else defends Tuscan so he does, and there aren't really a lot of other people here who like Biden, so he does as well. That's just how it is. 

Could also be likely that APC has a similar timezone to Tuscan and just got used to when and where he posted.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 20, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> It is indeed strange how fast they reply and respond to each other back when Tuscan was at his prime.
> 
> However I don't really think the two are actually the same person. If it was true, then at this point APC would've been banned as well, yet unlike Tuscan, at least APC contributes to the site more better than Tuscan ever did even if you don't agree with everything he says or does. I think the whole neg rating any post that makes fun of Tuscan is just part of APC's 'anti status quo' thing much like how APC doesn't follow the Trump-liking and 'own da libs' status quo that's common in A&N. He's a just that kind of person, and its already well known he neg rates a lot, its just his style.
> 
> ...


APC>Tuscan 
At least APC makes good points sometimes. I can’t say the same for Tuscan.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 20, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> APC>Tuscan
> At least APC makes good points sometimes. I can’t say the same for Tuscan.


I laughed at Tuscan ironically. APC seems like a relatively alright dude, despite all the previous shit.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (May 23, 2020)

Spoiler: TOMBSTONE


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 2, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> It is indeed strange how fast they reply and respond to each other back when Tuscan was at his prime.
> 
> However I don't really think the two are actually the same person. If it was true, then at this point APC would've been banned as well, yet unlike Tuscan, at least APC contributes to the site more better than Tuscan ever did even if you don't agree with everything he says or does. I think the whole neg rating any post that makes fun of Tuscan is just part of APC's 'anti status quo' thing much like how APC doesn't follow the Trump-liking and 'own da libs' status quo that's common in A&N. He's just that kind of person, and its already well known he neg rates a lot, its kinda his trademark.
> 
> ...



No I don't think they are lol


----------



## Begemot (Jun 2, 2020)

jellycar said:


> No I don't think they are lol


Hi Tuscan!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 2, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Hi Tuscan!



Die


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 4, 2020)

I will now play a sad music piece to commemorate the loss our our beloved commie prick Tuscangender.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 29, 2020)

Lmao we lost two new alts. A moment of silence for @Dr.JohanAspergers


----------



## NyQuilninja (Jun 29, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> She named herself after the vile salad dressing but typoed it.
> 
> https://www.fooducate.com/product/T...Dressing/5559E8A9-0C34-B1B5-4263-8099B1AE9B93
> https://archive.vn/E7rdT
> ...


Ewwww ....... guacamole ranch dressing


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 15, 2020)

NyQuilninja said:


> Ewwww ....... guacamole ranch dressing



I don't get the appeal of guac


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 15, 2020)

Communist obituary thread


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 15, 2020)

jellycar said:


> I don't get the appeal of guac


I don't get the appeal of Scarlett Johansson, tbh.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 15, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> I don't get the appeal of Scarlett Johansson, tbh.


She burps to intimidate.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 15, 2020)

Another worthless dead red hurled into the mass grave.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 15, 2020)

This whole thread can be summed up in two words


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 15, 2020)

AdolfHitlersHolocaust said:


> This whole thread can be summed up in two words
> 
> View attachment 1521615


Thanks, TuscanGarder.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 15, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> I don't get the appeal of Scarlett Johansson, tbh.


Immature affect, flat face suggesting near-infantile development.

They wanna fuck kids.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Aug 20, 2020)

To quote DJ Khaled, they got another one.






EDIT: Apparently it's a temp ban. If you say so.


----------

